# Hull 3-D shoot



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*where*

please post address .. is this beside highway 50 near place de portage...


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

École secondaire de l'Île

255, rue Saint-Rédempteur

Gatineau (Québec)

J8X 2T4 

large Brown building in google map


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*????? answered*

exxxxxxcellent...


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Great shoot guys (especially for target 14!). An excellent early Christmas present, THANK YOU.


----------



## charles (Dec 23, 2003)

*What*



wellis1840 said:


> Great shoot guys (especially for target 14!). An excellent early Christmas present, THANK YOU.


Target 14... what was special about it :angry3:

Thanks


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*no problem*

number 14 was a breeze but 15 I kept looking to see if the bird was taking off and missed twice lol lol


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

charles said:


> Target 14... what was special about it :angry3:
> 
> Thanks


14 was just fine:mg:


----------

